# [Risolto]Firefox plugins

## Epicuro

Un saluto a tutti.

Sto cercando di installare i vari plugins per il mio browser ma dopo aver visionato diversi documenti non sono riuscito ancora a venirne a capo.

Ho scaricato mplayer e ho ricevuto al termine del download il seguente output:

 *Quote:*   

> QA Notice: Package has poor programming practices which may compile
> 
>  *            fine but exhibit random runtime failures.
> 
>  * tremor/misc.h:188: warning: implicit declaration of function '_ilog'
> ...

 

Come potrei procedere?

GrazieLast edited by Epicuro on Fri Aug 21, 2009 8:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

quello che hai postato non significa molto.

così, a prima vista, ma viene da pensare che l'installazione (non il donwload) sia andata a buon fine e che tu abbia postato solo una parte dell'output.

se fai genlop -t media-video/mplayer cosa ti dà?

p.s.: app-portage/genlop

----------

## Epicuro

Questo L'output: 

 *Quote:*   

> Hall9000 eddie #  genlop -t media-video/mplayer
> 
> bash: genlop: command not found
> 
> 

 

Anche dopo l'installazione di kdemultimedia ho ricevuto un output simile: *Quote:*   

> QA Notice: Unrecognized configure options:
> 
>  *
> 
>  *      configure: WARNING: unrecognized options: --with-akokde, --with-x, --enable-mitshm, --without-xinerama, --without-debug
> ...

 

Comunque, per integrare, il mio firefox non è la versione binaria.

Ciao

----------

## cloc3

 *Epicuro wrote:*   

> Questo L'output: 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Hall9000 eddie #  genlop -t media-video/mplayer
> 
> bash: genlop: command not found
> ...

 

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> p.s.: app-portage/genlop

 

----------

## Epicuro

Ecco l'output: *Quote:*   

> Hall9000 eddie #  genlop -t media-video/mplayer
> 
>  * media-video/mplayer
> 
>      Thu Aug 20 00:49:44 2009 >>> media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p20090731
> ...

 

Ciao

----------

## cloc3

come immaginavo.

mplayer, proprio oggi, è stato compilato con successo.

i messaggi che hai letto fanno parte del normale output di emerge, che è verboso e complesso, perché contiene messaggi del compilatore diretti al programmatore del pacchetto (quindi non a te), messaggi degli sviluppatori originali del pacchetto e messaggi degli sviluppatori gentoo.

non ti devi preoccupare troppo.

leggili e, nel possibile, tienili a mente, nel caso tu abbia bisogno di segnalare un bug.

tra l'altro.

firefox cosa centra?

mplayer non è un plugin di firefox, ma un potentissimo programma autonomo.

talvolta certi contenuti vengono riprodotti in firefox con l'aiuto di mplayer.

ma il plugin sarà piuttosto lo strumento che trasferisce a mplayer la richiesta di firefox.

----------

## Epicuro

Chiarissimo, piano piano comincio a prendere confidenza con gentoo.

Ero abituato a dare il comando per installare il software e a non preoccuparmi di niente con le altre distribuzioni.

Ora però devo dirti che mplayer non lo trovo in nessun menù e, con il software "kdemultimedia" , non riesco ad ascoltare nessun cd musicale.

Kscd non riesce a caricare le tracce audio e così pure Juk.

I permessi sono ok e poi ho aggiuto l'utente al gruppo audio, cdrom ma niente.

I plugins (adobe flash player e gli altri) per firefox non so proprio come installarli.

Potresti indicarmi qualche how to?

Grazie.

Ciao

----------

## Apetrini

 *Epicuro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I plugins (adobe flash player e gli altri) per firefox non so proprio come installarli.
> 
> Potresti indicarmi qualche how to?
> ...

 

Usa la ricerca. Se cerchi "adobe in portage" escono fuori 7 pacchetti, tra cui 

```

[I] www-plugins/adobe-flash

     Available versions:  ~9.0.246.0!m!s 10.0.32.18!m!s {32bit 64bit multilib}

     Installed versions:  10.0.32.18!m!s(13:34:06 07/08/2009)(32bit 64bit multilib)

     Homepage:            http://www.adobe.com/

     Description:         Adobe Flash Player

```

per gli altri non so cosa tu intenda, visto che non lo hai specificato.

P.s. mplayer è solo da riga di comando. Se vuoi un bel front-end per mplayer, c'è ne uno molto bello scritto in qt4 si chiama "media-video/smplayer".

----------

## cloc3

 *Epicuro wrote:*   

> Ero abituato a dare il comando per installare il software e a non preoccuparmi di niente con le altre distribuzioni.
> 
> 

 

infatti, gentoo ha il potere di raffinare la sensibilità dei propri utenti nella comprensione della struttura del sistema di software che stanno utilizzando.

per cercare i programmi necessari si può usare app-portage/eix.

se conosci il nome del programma, oppure una stringa che lo compone, digiti semplicemente:

```

s939 ~ # eix scd

* app-crypt/gnupg-pkcs11-scd

     Available versions:  ~0.06

     Homepage:            http://gnupg-pkcs11.sourceforge.net

     Description:         PKCS#11 support for GnuPG

[I] kde-base/kscd

     Available versions:  

   (3.5)   3.5.9 3.5.10

   (4.2)   (~)4.2.4

   (4.3)   (~)4.3.0

   {aqua arts debug elibc_FreeBSD handbook kdeenablefinal kdeprefix xinerama}

     Installed versions:  4.3.0(4.3)(20:31:16 09/08/2009)(handbook -aqua -debug -kdeprefix)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE CD player

* sys-apps/unscd

     Available versions:  0.35 ~0.39

     Homepage:            http://busybox.net/~vda/unscd/README

     Description:         simple & stable nscd replacement

Found 3 matches.

```

e hai moltissime informazioni. eix offre anche molti altri modi di ricerca.

utilissima anche la navigazione della cartella /usr/portage, proprio come dice Apetrini:

```

s939 ~ # ls /usr/portage/www-plugins/

adobe-flash/  gecko-mediaplayer/  kaffeine-mozilla-plugin/  metadata.xml  mozilla-weave/  mplayerplug-in/  nspluginwrapper/

diamondx/     gnash/              libflashsupport/          moonlight/    mozplugger/     noscript/        swfdec-mozilla/

```

e hai la lista della spesa. meglio della COOP.

spesso, poi, ti può capitare un problema di useflag. la tua funzionalità non è presenta perché non la hai selezionata in /etc/make.conf o in /etc/portage/package.use 

qui ne trovi una bella lista.

il programma euse di app-portage/gentoolkit te ne da una bella lista.

----------

## Epicuro

Ragazzi siete veramente gentilissimi e con il vostro aiuto ho già risolto diversi problemi.

Grazie.

Ciao

----------

